# Colt "Matchstick"



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

MJ's superb shooting performance in my 1000 post giveaway/contest earned him a consolation slingshot. I had this design for a side-shooter that is intended to suit his preferred wide grip style, so I made it suit the matchstick TTF banding method he requested. And here, at last, they are:



Birch ply frame with black alder palm swell and satin lacquer finish.



Aluminium rod "matchsticks" are bent to locate in the pinholes to help prevent the bands self-loosening.



The green lanyards are cotton-cored with a nylon braid, tied and "troll-headed" 



Designed for the wide pinch grip.



That's my #1 on top. A little bit of spalting in the black alder palm swell.

As usual, there are some spares for trade or sale. PM me to nab one before I throw them to the classifieds


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

This looks like a Tournament Winner!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

That came out great!
I'm going to go sit in a lawnchair by the mailbox until it arrives :ups:


----------



## Tom Kretschmer (Apr 4, 2013)

Awesome!!! Looks like equipment for an elite unit. :thumbsup:


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

looks great, i like your branded logo too, very nice touch.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Nice! A very slick understated kinda ergo.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Subtle elegance....that's what comes to mind when I look at these. A great design, start to finish.

Todd


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Top work!


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

Very nice Ash !

The positive location of the pins is very clever


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

"Wow" you do not stop, I look great., And very comfortable design :wave:


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Sweet frames ash, really nice.


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Excellent Ash!


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

*real sweet shooters ash*


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks, everyone!

I have found with matchstick shooters that sometimes the bands try and unroll themselves around the pin. Locating them in those holes stops them from rolling. The holes were originally for locating the template during routing. On MJ's one I drilled them right through to see if they would work for TTF tubes, which he has used. The rest are just set for flat bands.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Exceptionally good looking slingshots; and I do prefer TTF shooting Sir.

A PM sent, okay.

Cheers Allan...... Sorry All My Internet Connection Has Been Down For 2 Days


----------



## Yago (Mar 29, 2013)

cool frames!!!


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

That's a collection of Colts. You're ready to go to war. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Very Nice ash! solid work. Like the burn in buddy


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Nice looking pile of forks Ash !!. I love me some spalted palm swells. :drool:

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

I just got my Colt....It's a little bigger than I thought, but man....does it feel good in the hand and shoots great!! I'm already beating up matches with them (no lights yet, I need to shorten the bands a little) from 30 ft.

I'm very happy with it....Thanks Ash!

When I get some time, I'll try to make a vid of some shooting.

Todd


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Good stuff, Todd! Glad you like it. Also glad to see my mega-batch of postage is beginning to filter through the global system 

The Colt design is a very wide grip indeed. I have a new version in the works with a skinny grip. It's hard to know when to stop with all the possible variations


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

"skinny grip" sounds like mine ;-)

cheers


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Adorable provided it will take my type of stretch with fairly "heavy" bands, please PM me a cost and availability.

Thinking early new year maybe if that works for you.

Cheers Allan


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Greetings Ash, hope all is well with you I am now ready to accept the Colt Fork which was promised some time ago Just the Fork designed for TTF no bands please all this assuming the offer is still open

Blessings always to you and your loved ones keep well

Dr, J


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Dr J said:


> Greetings Ash, hope all is well with you I am now ready to accept the Colt Fork which was promised some time ago Just the Fork designed for TTF no bands please all this assuming the offer is still open
> 
> Blessings always to you and your loved ones keep well
> 
> Dr, J


Hi Dr J, Good to hear from you. I've just stumbled across this post after a long time away. If you're still around SSF, let me know your address. I have a Colt with your name on it.


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Nice to hear from you. Still around but nowhere as active as I once was. Please follow the original instruction on how to send the fork. No mention of SS and no bands. Label as a souvenir and gift 
Hope all is well with you and yours. 
Dr. J Jackman
P. O. Box 241 Grand Cayman
KY 1 1104
Cayman Islands. 
West Indies.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

